# New to forums



## Mcdiesel (Aug 3, 2018)

Been lifting for size for 3 years, but in the gym 8 years. Aas 2 years. Tried GP, Pharmacom, Naps. Looking to get integrated into the talk in these forums. Thanks!


----------



## macedog24 (Aug 3, 2018)

On behalf of PuritySourceLabs and MileHighKratom welcome.





Mcdiesel said:


> Been lifting for size for 3 years, but in the gym 8 years. Aas 2 years. Tried GP, Pharmacom, Naps. Looking to get integrated into the talk in these forums. Thanks!



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 4, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## botamico (Aug 5, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.  Lots of good information here.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 8, 2018)

Welcome.


----------

